# The nostalgia thread



## belthagor (Oct 9, 2014)

I remember when I was watching Dexter and the two of them found the miracle of coffee......

[video=youtube;q-NWYh94iRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-NWYh94iRQ[/video]

Good times.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 12, 2014)

Any Americans remember this commercial from 1970?

[video=youtube_share;pvFzOgK-V9E]http://youtu.be/pvFzOgK-V9E[/video]


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 12, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Any Americans remember this commercial from 1970?



I do.

Some else for American kids:

[video=youtube;tyeJ55o3El0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tyeJ55o3El0[/video]


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Oct 13, 2014)

Nostalgia, eh?

Aluminum slides on playgrounds that got so hot in the summer sun that they would melt the tabs on the ends of your shoelaces.

Swingsets surrounded by hard packed dirt rather than mulch.

Little League baseball helmets that didn't have face masks on them. Nor did the rules determine that "every child must play." If you weren't any good, you worked to get better.

Consussions were known as nothing more than getting your "bell rung."


----------



## Schrody (Oct 13, 2014)

My favorite episode of the Cow and Chicken

[video=youtube;Z1QKhSXx584]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1QKhSXx584[/video]


----------



## Pidgeon84 (Oct 13, 2014)

Schrody said:


> My favorite episode of the Cow and Chicken
> 
> [video=youtube;Z1QKhSXx584]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1QKhSXx584[/video]



That show was so twisted. It seemed a little weird as a kid, but as an adult I can't believe they put that on Nickelodeon.


----------



## Schrody (Oct 13, 2014)

Pidgeon84 said:


> That show was so twisted. It seemed a little weird as a kid, but as an adult I can't believe they put that on Nickelodeon.



Yeah, it was, but not in a bad way. I mean, look at the cartoons kids are watching now. Oldies are the best


----------



## Mistique (Oct 13, 2014)

belthagor said:


> I remember when I watch watching Dexter and the two of them found the miracle of coffee......
> 
> [video=youtube;q-NWYh94iRQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q-NWYh94iRQ[/video]
> 
> Good times.



Good I loved that so much. Thanks for making me remember.


----------



## Mistique (Oct 13, 2014)

Schrody said:


> My favorite episode of the Cow and Chicken
> 
> [video=youtube;Z1QKhSXx584]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z1QKhSXx584[/video]



Another good watch, thanks


----------



## Schrody (Oct 13, 2014)

[video=youtube;LsGq2Ts7Zm0]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsGq2Ts7Zm0[/video]

It's a shame Croatian version sounds much better than English


----------



## belthagor (Oct 13, 2014)

time for the grand finale:






Remember the episode where the mice's uncle came with his guitar and kept breaking strings and plucking the cat's whiskers to replace the strings?


----------



## InstituteMan (Oct 13, 2014)

I resent the suggestion that nostalgia can attach to things I remember. Nostalgia is for _old _people, not me. :lol:

I mean, I'm pretty sure that Schoolhouse Rock is still a big deal with the kids these days . . . right . . .

Okay, I guess that I am old . . .


----------



## Schrody (Oct 13, 2014)

belthagor said:


> time for the grand finale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can't see the attachment :-s


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 13, 2014)

belthagor said:


> time for the grand finale:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I remember that episode! He'd sing the same ol' ditty, break a string with a twang, and, no matter where Tom hid, he'd find him and snatch a whisker! 

Found a clip!

[video=youtube;_FyJyurljoM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_FyJyurljoM[/video]

Part Two: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOGmInJzmnE (More of 'em on Youtube)


A clip of something different... Lords of light, what could it be? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaB19auvjc8


----------



## E. Zamora (Oct 13, 2014)

We could watch this at the picture show, buy a coke and a bag of popcorn; all for just two-bits!


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 13, 2014)

E. Zamora said:


> We could watch this at the picture show, buy a coke and a bag of popcorn; all for just two-bits!



(Embedded object not displaying properly)

I remember going to the matinees. I'd get dropped off there with friends and would stay the whole day. I think it cost $4.00 (at first) and we got to see two movies. Both movies would repeat, but we didn't care. I think the ones I enjoyed most were the old Don Knots movies. We got to see those, the "Herbie the Lovebug" movies, "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang", "The Apple Dumpling Gang", "Bedknobs and Broomsticks" and many others. It was also fine for us to pack a bag lunch and to hang out around the theatre if we didn't want to watch a repeat showing. Sometimes, we'd walk across the street to an arcade and make it back for the next show. The theater staff was kind and conscientious... Different times, back then.


----------



## hvysmker (Oct 13, 2014)

Back in my day, the theaters would open in the morning and stay open all day until one or two am.  You could go in at any time and stay as long as you wished.  A lot of homeless would take advantage, going in to sleep in the back among necking teenagers.  We always had two features with short subjects between them.

Charlie


----------



## Kevin (Oct 13, 2014)

We could play with fireworks and not be prosecuted for terrorism. The nambys were still considered pambys.


----------



## E. Zamora (Oct 13, 2014)

We had it pretty tough when we were kids. We had to ride with our parents 1/2 mile to school, we had to wear helmets when we rode our bikes, and they made us accept trophies just for showing up.


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 20, 2014)

I am going to make you cry. 

<br>[video=youtube;CP_cLHIYGiI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CP_cLHIYGiI[/video]


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 20, 2014)

E. Zamora said:


> We could watch this at the picture show, buy a coke and a bag of popcorn; all for just two-bits!


  I loved those old cartoons, and I am most likely going to offend someone--but I hate spongebob...[sorry, but I do. My grand daughter loves all things spongbob,so I have earned the right to say that, I have watched many--many painful hours of that show with her]..But the older cartoons--I adore.


----------



## E. Zamora (Oct 20, 2014)

Firemajic said:


> I loved those old cartoons, and I am most likely going to offend someone--but I hate spongebob...[sorry, but I do. My grand daughter loves all things spongbob,so I have earned the right to say that, I have watched many--many painful hours of that show with her]..But the older cartoons--I adore.



Hah! I'm a pretty big Spongebob fan. I've been caught a couple of times watching it when the kids aren't around. We have some of the early ones on DVD, and I think they're a lot more clever. I like the movie too. Oh well, to each his own.  I do like the really old Warner Bros. cartoons, Bugs Bunny etc. Some of them are almost surreal, and the animation and the music are fantastic.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 20, 2014)

E. Zamora said:


> Hah! I'm a pretty big Spongebob fan. I've been caught a couple of times watching it when the kids aren't around. We have some of the early ones on DVD, and I think they're a lot more clever. I like the movie too. Oh well, to each his own.  I do like the really old Warner Bros. cartoons, Bugs Bunny etc. Some of them are almost surreal, and the animation and the music are fantastic.


  ](*,)No--No--whyyyyyyy?????..He is friggin cheerful, and yellow...and cheerful..[lol]...yeah --to each his own...


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 20, 2014)

Come on. Stop laughing about stuff and :cry::cry::cry: with me. This one gets me everytime but but its nostalgic. 

[video=youtube;p4li1iuctzQ]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4li1iuctzQ[/video]

The girl reminds me of a girl I was in love with once. There's the real nostalgia of the whole movie for me. Cry every damn time I see this. I watch it because these sort of tears relief us from our own sorrow. As Dickens says through the mouth of Pip:



> “Heaven knows we need never be ashamed of our tears, for they are rain  upon the blinding dust of earth, overlying our hard hearts. I was better  after I had cried, than before--more sorry, more aware of my own  ingratitude, more gentle.”


----------



## T.S.Bowman (Oct 21, 2014)

I hated SpongeBob for YEARS.

But, I broke down and started watching with my son and I found some of the jokes to be pretty dang funny.

Of coourse, if you watch endless hours of it, it gets old.

But I watch in limited doses so I still find it funny.


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2014)

Squidworth is Jack Benny.


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 21, 2014)

Spongebob is horrible. I am a huge fan of St. Fred Rogers. No I am. Of his philosophy on how to educate children. I try to imitate him in talking to children. Children really like when you talk to them and listen. And regarding television they do not need to be bombarded with action and everything. Nor do you have to bore them with "education". You do like Mr. Rogers does or like stuff my little niece does. My sister does not let her watch too much of that nonsense. Spongebob IMHO is horrible for kids.


----------



## E. Zamora (Oct 21, 2014)

From what I've subsequently learned about Fred Rodgers, I can admire his sincerity and appreciate his dedication etc., but when I was a kid, I thought his show was condescending and creepy.

On the whole, I've found you can talk to children the same way you talk to adults, as long as you are mindful of your vocabulary to some degree; and that just comes naturally to me. 

I think it's important to select programs that are age appropriate. Spongebob is not aimed at children under 6. It has been shown that fast-paced cartoons like Songebob can affect attention span and problem solving abilities, especially in preschool aged children. But as with all TV watching, I believe moderation is the key. We have adopted my mom's policy, that T.V. watching is a treat, and our kids aren't even allowed to turn on the T.V. without permission.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 21, 2014)

wainscottbl said:


> Spongebob is horrible. I am a huge fan of St. Fred Rogers. No I am. Of his philosophy on how to educate children. I try to imitate him in talking to children. Children really like when you talk to them and listen. And regarding television they do not need to be bombarded with action and everything. Nor do you have to bore them with "education". You do like Mr. Rogers does or like stuff my little niece does. My sister does not let her watch too much of that nonsense. Spongebob IMHO is horrible for kids.




You think Spongebob is bad, try watching an episode of Barney the Dinosaur :nightmare:


----------



## E. Zamora (Oct 21, 2014)

Oh god, yes. Why couldn't have Barney the Dinosaur died with the rest of them when that asteroid hit the Yucatan?


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 21, 2014)

:nightmare::disturbed:What about PeeWee Herman---OMG...You can't hear me --but inside I am screaming...


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 21, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Squidworth is Jack Benny.




Sorry--I had to google Jack Benny--Are you a Fan?   Of Squid--or Jack...


----------



## Kevin (Oct 21, 2014)

I was never a fan of J.Benny(I was too young to get him), but as curmudgeony Squidworth, he can be pretty funny. He's that neighbor that just wants to be left alone.
I find all the references to be mid 20th century Americana. And there's definite irony in the hubris of the characters. About the only one that is totally functional is Sandy. She's like peppermint Patty. I think I have a crush. I know, but I love a strong, independent woman, and she's nice. Sandy?e.


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 21, 2014)

Firemajic said:


> Sorry--I had to google Jack Benny--Are you a Fan?   Of Squid--or Jack...




This is enough to make a man feel old.  I can not imagine not knowing who Jack Benny is and I have no idea who Squid or Jack is.  Does this qualify me for the old guys club?


----------



## midnightpoet (Oct 21, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> This is enough to make a man feel old.  I can not imagine not knowing who Jack Benny is and I have no idea who Squid or Jack is.  Does this qualify me for the old guys club?



I would think so.  How about Ernie Kovacs and the Nairobi trio?  Or Hoot Gibson and Johnny Mack Brown?  Anyone that remembers those should qualify for the geezer's club.


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 21, 2014)

I feel bad for Squidwoth. He's eccentric but normal in the sense, unlike Spongebob he hates his job and just wants to be left alone. He's supposed to be gay, something only adults catch on to I think. Rugrats did that sort of think with Phil and Lil's mother who, though married, comes of as a sort of lesbian. I do not think Chucky's father is gay though, only soft spoken and very shy. But there are little things adults can laugh at in the shows.


----------



## E. Zamora (Oct 21, 2014)

Squidward is a self-pitying elitist who doesn't appreciate that others actually care for his well-being. His persona is exemplified with this quote:

"You can't fool me, I listen to public radio!"


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 21, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> This is enough to make a man feel old. I can not imagine not knowing who Jack Benny is and I have no idea who Squid or Jack is. Does this qualify me for the old guys club?





Nonono--No--not the old guys club---just innocent, and blissfully unaware...Hold on to the feeling!:wink2:

- - - Updated - - -



E. Zamora said:


> Squidward is a self-pitying elitist who doesn't appreciate that others actually care for his well-being. His persona is exemplified with this quote:
> 
> "You can't fool me, I listen to public radio!"




I could never quite understand why squid ticked me off--but you just expressed it--elitist!

- - - Updated - - -



midnightpoet said:


> I would think so. How about Ernie Kovacs and the Nairobi trio? Or Hoot Gibson and Johnny Mack Brown? Anyone that remembers those should qualify for the geezer's club.




wait--I will have to google them also...[lol]

- - - Updated - - -



Kevin said:


> I was never a fan of J.Benny(I was too young to get him), but as curmudgeony Squidworth, he can be pretty funny. He's that neighbor that just wants to be left alone.
> I find all the references to be mid 20th century Americana. And there's definite irony in the hubris of the characters. About the only one that is totally functional is Sandy. She's like peppermint Patty. I think I have a crush. I know, but I love a strong, independent woman, and she's nice. Sandy?e.



Sandy, huh...I just thought she is a little bit-- you know--er squirrely...


----------



## E. Zamora (Oct 21, 2014)

Firemajic said:


> I could never quite understand why squid ticked me off--but you just expressed it--elitist!



There are a lot of subtleties in Spongebob, and even some lessons to be learned. People are turned off by the more obvious silliness, but I think it's really quite clever. There are lots of pop-culture references and social commentary that can be appreciated by adults, but I've learned that kids pick up on more than I would have expected.

And yes, I've probably given this a lot more thought than it deserves.


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 21, 2014)

Mr. Krabs reminds me of a certain rich man I know. Heavyset, loud and greedy. It's almost frightening. And yes, Squidworth does represent a certain sort of cynic. This fits him perfectly 

[video=youtube;WIsNwzgXTXY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIsNwzgXTXY[/video]


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 22, 2014)

:read: I loved and still love "Charlott's Web"--I still had my childhood , prized copy of that book, and gave it to my grandchild at around the age of 6, I am proud to say--she has it still, and she treasures it. What's not to love -- a story about a runty pig, who finds an unlikely champion in a coldblooded spider, who saves the pigs life by WRITING[yes she wrote messages in her web-lol] nice things about him and saves his bacon.


And --yes Esteban--you have spent alot of time thinking about squiddy---just one of the curses of having a brilliant mind ... [lol]


----------



## InstituteMan (Oct 22, 2014)

Firemajic said:


> :read: I loved and still love "Charlott's Web"--I still had my childhood , prized copy of that book, and gave it to my grandchild at around the age of 6, I am proud to say--she has it still, and she treasures it. What's not to love -- a story about a runty pig, who finds an unlikely champion in a coldblooded spider, who saves the pigs life by WRITING[yes she wrote messages in her web-lol] nice things about him and saves his bacon.



What a great book. No grandkids yet for me, but my kids loved it too. That's some nostalgia of the best kind.


----------



## LeeC (Oct 22, 2014)

My daughter's favorite book when small was The Velveteen Rabbit. My grandson's tastes were different and varied.


----------



## Jeff C (Oct 22, 2014)

[video=youtube;cr0nU1e6wjI]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cr0nU1e6wjI[/video]

Did anyone else think their head was actually going to change into a fruit?!


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 23, 2014)

InstituteMan said:


> What a great book. No grandkids yet for me, but my kids loved it too. That's some nostalgia of the best kind.




I know! I still read it with my grandchild--then when the cartoon movie came out--oh my, we sang along with charlotte --that one beautiful song--where she was singing Wilbur to sleep...


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 23, 2014)

LeeC said:


> My daughter's favorite book when small was The Velveteen Rabbit. My grandson's tastes were different and varied.



Oh I remember the Velveteen rabbit--that is a good one...


----------



## Terry D (Oct 23, 2014)

Plasticweld said:


> This is enough to make a man feel old.  I can not imagine not knowing who Jack Benny is and I have no idea who Squid or Jack is.  Does this qualify me for the old guys club?



Hang in there, Plastic. I remember Jack Benny very well (but was more of Red Skelton, and later, Johnathon Winters, guy). I started drifting away from cartoons when they lost the intellectual depth, and emotional sensitivity of the Road Runner and Yosemite Sam days.

@Firemajic--I'm afraid my childhood reading--and therefore nostalgia--was more Edgar Alan Poe, and Bram Stoker (I read Dracula at age nine).


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 23, 2014)

Terry D said:


> Hang in there, Plastic. I remember Jack Benny very well (but was more of Red Skelton, and later, Johnathon Winters, guy). I started drifting away from cartoons when they lost the intellectual depth, and emotional sensitivity of the Road Runner and Yosemite Sam days.
> 
> @Firemajic--I'm afraid my childhood reading--and therefore nostalgia--was more Edgar Alan Poe, and Bram Stoker (I read Dracula at age nine).





My mom would not let me read Dracula or anything like that--so as you can imagine--just as soon as I could get my hands on those books--I devoured them, and that started a life long love affair with all things DARK..I used to sneak over to my Grandmother's house and watch that daytime soap called "Dark Shadows"---anyone remember that one?


----------



## Riis Marshall (Oct 23, 2014)

Hello Folks

Nostalgia ain't what it used to be.

Now get back to your writing!

Have a nice day.

All the best with your writing.

Warmest regards
Riis


----------



## Plasticweld (Oct 23, 2014)

As a kid growing up, Saturday nights where for pizza and the Ed Sullivan Show.  My mother fed us first then she and my Dad would go to the living room to eat in peace and enjoy their solitude.  On very rare occasions where we allowed in the formal sitting room to watch with them, this gave the show a mystique that hangs on to this day.  The bit that Saturday Night Live did spoofing the show always hits home with me,  I can't remember the sisters name, I think it was   Denise from the Sweeney Sisters with very small hands that they always made fun of;  I always got a real big chuckle out of me


----------



## Kevin (Oct 23, 2014)

Dark Shadows... the show where nothing ever happened. Yes, I remember that one and how disappointed I was. I had to wait till the weekends to watch Seymor, or Fright Night, Creature feature. At least they still played Outer Limits, Night Gallery, T.Z, Alfred Hitchcock, Baby Godzilla, Gamorra. Channel 52... uhf and all black and white, little round antenna next to the aluminum foil wrapped bunny ears, bent or broken, coat hanger inserted...don't move, right there, but I can't see, my turn- don't move, I said!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 23, 2014)

When my Dad started dating my stepmother (Yes my parents are divorced), we would go his then girlfriend's apartment and Dark Shadows would be on TV. I kind of liked the show. Of course I was pretty small then.

My teenage years were like, well if anyone has seen Dazed and Confused that would be typical of teenage life in my time (Mid to late 70s)


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 23, 2014)

[video=youtube;j5e9yCB-hiw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j5e9yCB-hiw[/video]

(Longest darn intro... evar!)


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 23, 2014)

Man, I used to love that show. That and  Banana Splits, Underdog, and of course Bullwinkle


EDIT: Does anyone remember Lidsville?


----------



## TKent (Oct 23, 2014)

I had a Dark Shadows board game when I was 11 or 12ish... I liked vamps from a young age come to think of it.


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 23, 2014)

Hot Wednesday Addams. Seriously, the sexy Wednesday Addams 

[video=youtube;2VbYZDohsHk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2VbYZDohsHk[/video]

Don't worry no Herbert the Pervert here.... I was born in 1986 so you do the math. But I did think Wednesday Addams was so hot because of Christina Ricci. I bought this for like $5.00 last year for Xmas. Two of the Addams Family movies of that era.


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 23, 2014)

How about the original Addams Family

[video=youtube_share;gFD7KGBUtKI]http://youtu.be/gFD7KGBUtKI[/video]


----------



## Kevin (Oct 23, 2014)

"Urrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr..." I so get him now, in my old age.


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 23, 2014)

lol. Hey because of all the videos in this threat does anyone find the threat takes forever to go down the page? Like lagging or whatever. The videos play fine, but the thread is slow. May need to reset my router though everything else is working fine.


----------



## wainscottbl (Oct 23, 2014)

Wednesday Addams is much more innocent and cute in the old one. Then they started making her kind of sadistic. This is funny

[video=youtube;4P4yW-rOPjU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4P4yW-rOPjU[/video]


----------



## Morkonan (Oct 24, 2014)

TKent said:


> I had a Dark Shadows board game when I was 11 or 12ish... I liked vamps from a young age come to think of it.



I had that game!

I loved Dark Shadows, growing up. But, I didn't really understand most of it. Still, I thought it was cool that it was an adult version of "The Adams Family" and "The Munsters."


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 24, 2014)

Kevin said:


> Dark Shadows... the show where nothing ever happened. Yes, I remember that one and how disappointed I was. I had to wait till the weekends to watch Seymor, or Fright Night, Creature feature. At least they still played Outer Limits, Night Gallery, T.Z, Alfred Hitchcock, Baby Godzilla, Gamorra. Channel 52... uhf and all black and white, little round antenna next to the aluminum foil wrapped bunny ears, bent or broken, coat hanger inserted...don't move, right there, but I can't see, my turn- don't move, I said!




I remember those rabbit ears[lol] , my dad said "let your brother hold the antenna--he gets better reception"..and the aluminum foil really worked.

- - - Updated - - -



mrmustard615 said:


> Man, I used to love that show. That and Banana Splits, Underdog, and of course Bullwinkle
> 
> 
> EDIT: Does anyone remember Lidsville?
> ...


----------



## Greimour (Oct 24, 2014)

wainscottbl said:


> Don't worry no Herbert the Pervert here.... I was born in 1986 so you do the math. But I did think Wednesday Addams was so hot because of Christina Ricci. I bought this for like $5.00 last year for Xmas. Two of the Addams Family movies of that era.



Yep, that was released what, 91? She was like 11 at the time. I watched the film in 93 at which time I was not yet 11 myself and thought: "I know I have a few girlfriends already, but for her, I don't think one more would be a problem."

Did you notice though that her pale whiteness became 'less so' as time went on throughout that scene? 

^_^

## Adult clip you posted ##

"You're alive aren't you?"

"Yes"

"You're welcome"

^^^

LOL!


----------



## Deleted member 56686 (Oct 24, 2014)

Lidsville was a seventies show by Sid and Marty Krofft, the same duo that brought you HR Pufunstuf. The shows are similar except the Witchiepoo character is played by Charles Nelson Reilly, who is absolutely a hoot.


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Oct 24, 2014)

Here's something I find a little nostalgic.

[video=youtube;CjaTkPYzK00]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjaTkPYzK00[/video]


----------



## Schrody (Oct 24, 2014)

Hey, I love SpongeBob!  Especially the episode where he and Patrick ended up with the hillbillies. Billy Shakespeare!


----------



## TKent (Oct 26, 2014)

Still do...



> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## popsprocket (Oct 26, 2014)

Firemajic said:


> I thought it would be so romantic to be bitten by a vampire.    sighhhh [lol]



I don't know, my cat bit me hard enough to draw blood yesterday it was painful...

But some people are into that.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 27, 2014)

popsprocket said:


> I don't know, my cat bit me hard enough to draw blood yesterday it was painful...
> 
> But some people are into that.




[lol]--Hey--I was only 11... and Oh--why did YOU get Bitten?

TKent--"Still do"?--what --have the game, or would like to be bitten [lol]

Anyone remember Sammy Terry---and his spider George,  Those special effects were hilarious...


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 27, 2014)

mrmustard615 said:


> Lidsville was a seventies show by Sid and Marty Krofft, the same duo that brought you HR Pufunstuf. The shows are similar except the Witchiepoo character is played by Charles Nelson Reilly, who is absolutely a hoot






I must have missed that one,  I can't remember that much about the seventies...kinda foggy...[lol]


----------



## Arcopitcairn (Oct 27, 2014)

Firemajic said:


> [lol]--Hey--I was only 11... and Oh--why did YOU get Bitten?
> 
> TKent--"Still do"?--what --have the game, or would like to be bitten [lol]
> 
> Anyone remember Sammy Terry---and his spider George,  Those special effects were hilarious...



I live in Indy, so Sammy Terry was an integral part of my childhood. On a related note, I wrote and drew a story in the Sammy Terry comic book, Nightmare Theater #2 Didn't get paid, but it made me very happy to do it.


----------



## Firemajic (Oct 27, 2014)

Arcopitcairn said:


> I live in Indy, so Sammy Terry was an integral part of my childhood. On a related note, I wrote and drew a story in the Sammy Terry comic book, Nightmare Theater #2 Didn't get paid, but it made me very happy to do it.




Thats cool--I did not know Sammy Terry had his own comic book--hope you kept a copy of your work.


----------

